# Suche alte Zeichentrickserie



## Haxxler (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich und ein Kumpel haben uns gerade über alte Zeichentrickserien aus unserer Jugend unterhalten und jetzt such ich den Titel von einer. Also es ging um irgendwelche Hai-Mutanten die reden konnten und irgendwie immer die Welt gerettet haben oder so. Da gabs nen Hammerhai, nen Weißenhai etc. Die Bösewichte waren auch so mutiertes Meeresgetier. Is ne scheiß Beschreibung aber vielleicht weiss ja jemand was ich meine ^^ Bin schon die ganze Zeit der Meinung, dass es Shark Attacks oder so hieß aber da findet man bei Google nix was mit ner Serie zutun hat :/


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Oktober 2008)

Sicher, dass es Haie waren? Und in welchem Zeitraum befinden wir uns?


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte da glaub ich ma ne action figur... war so n teil mit menschlichem(sehr muskulösem) körper mit ner hai visage... aber ka mehr wie das hiess... war vor so 9 oder 10 jahren^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Oktober 2008)

Haie kann ich noch nicht anbieten, aber eventuell die Extreme Dinosaurs - würde zumindest in den Zeitraum passen, nach dem im Profil des TE's angegeben Alters.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*geht weiter googlen*


----------



## Nokrum (1. Oktober 2008)

*denkt angestrengt nach* HIER ICH HABS ...ehm...wie hieß die nochmal...DAMN....Aber hey, ich weiss welche du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Lehnt sich entpannt zurück und schwelgt in Erinnerungen*


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Oktober 2008)

Ha, waren es vielleicht diese hier? :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokrum (1. Oktober 2008)

STREET SHARKS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqGQyMF5a_0  LOVE YOU FOR THIS POST... NOSTALGIE PUR


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ha, waren es vielleicht diese hier? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau die kerlchen warns^^


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

dann missbrauch ich den thread mal für meine Zwecke =)

Es gab da mal so einen Zeichentrickserie die 

in den usa gespielt hat
um Ägypten udn deren göter ging
eine Pyramide mitten in der stadt 
einen jungen der diese Kämpfer in der Pyrimade zufällig gefudnen hat.
ist scon en bissel her
achja die Rüstung war glaube ich aus gold 

Vllt könnt ihr mir ja helfen^^


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> dann missbrauch ich den thread mal für meine Zwecke =)
> 
> Es gab da mal so einen Zeichentrickserie die
> 
> ...



Klingt entfernt nach "Mummies Alive"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3vhpk7DhZM


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

klingt nach yu-gi-oh oder wie man des schreibt^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Street Sharks? Bezieht sich das etwa auf die Westside Story oder denk ich zu abgedreht? ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. Oktober 2008)

Kann zwar nicht mit der Ägypten-Serie weiterhelfen, aber kennt ihr diese Seite:

***

Ist ein umfassendes Archiv alter Serien, egal ob real oder Zeichentrick der 70er,80er,frühen 90er

Mit Bildern, Beschreibungen und das geilste: Titelmelodie als Download!!!

Die haben auch ein Forum wo wirkliche "freaks" am Werke sind, die anscheinend jede Serie kennen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (1. Oktober 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Street Sharks? Bezieht sich das etwa auf die Westside Story oder denk ich zu abgedreht? ^^




lol ich bezweifel das der titel der serie einen tieferen sinn hat und sich darauf bezieht aber interessant das du diese verbindung herstellst :-D


----------



## Haxxler (1. Oktober 2008)

JAAAAAAAA! Street Sharks. Danke danke danke xD


----------



## nalcarya (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klingt nach yu-gi-oh oder wie man des schreibt^^


Yugioh ist ja auch so alt und spielt in den USA Oo

Ich musste bei der Beschreibung auch an Mummies Alive denken, aber konkrete Bilder oder Storyhintergründe hab ich davon auch nciht mehr im Kopf, von daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich passen könnte.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Oktober 2008)

Papyrus?


----------



## Lilo07 (1. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Papyrus?



hatte keine goldene Rüstung sondern nur son billiges Schwert^^


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Das spielt auch nicht in den USA sondern im alten Ägypten.


----------



## arula (1. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube auch, dass es mummies alive ist =)


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Kann zwar nicht mit der Ägypten-Serie weiterhelfen, aber kennt ihr diese Seite:
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


also das ist ja mal wirklich abgefahren....wie kann man so eine Seite erschaffen?????mit diesen ganzen Querverweisen und sogar Titelmusik....wieviel Arbeit steckt da drin????
mit Freaks ist das kaum noch zu umschreiben...wahnsinn.ich bin echt baff...


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also das ist ja mal wirklich abgefahren....wie kann man so eine Seite erschaffen?????mit diesen ganzen Querverweisen und sogar Titelmusik....wieviel Arbeit steckt da drin????
> mit Freaks ist das kaum noch zu umschreiben...wahnsinn.ich bin echt baff...




Jo, die Seite ist echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab schon eine ganze CD voller Titelsongs meiner alten Lieblings(comic)serien:

Pinocchio,Heidi,Es war einmal der Mensch..;Es war einmal das Leben,Captain Future,Captain Harlock,
Wickie,Sindbad,Knight Rider,A-Team,Airwolf,MacGyver,usf,usw.

Wie gesagt, Forum ist auch toll...hab da mal den Titelsong von Mila Superstar angefragt und binnen 2 Std ne PM mit Mp3 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Unter dem Punkt:
***
gibt´s sogar Introvideos in DivX zum Download !


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Jo, die Seite ist echt geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach da muss ich ja gleich mal gucken....es war einmal der Mensch und das Leben...das ist echt lang her.die Titel hör ich mir zu Hause erst mal anund von Sindbad))


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

auf *** hats die ganzen "Es war einmal...." reie.

hab mir letzthin auch ein paar folgwen angesehn^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Oktober 2008)

ja der alte man with the lange große bart^^ haxch waren das noch zeiten wo körperinerres nocch ein gesicht hatte^^


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr aufhören könntet Links zu Downloadportalen (die Downloads sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht legal) hier rein zu stellen. Danke


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

soviel cih weiss ist die von mir genannte seite legal/bewegt sich in ner grauzohne kenne mcih da aber net wirklich aus^^

und ausserdem kann man die sachn da auch direkt per live-stream anguckn (zwingt einen also keiner zum dl)


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja, aber die Seiten bieten die Sachen nunmal zum download an, von daher möchten wir solche Links ungern im Forum haben. Streams liegen atm wohl noch in einer Grauzone, downloads nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Seiten bieten die Sachen nunmal zum downlad an, von daher möchten wir solche Links ungern im Forum haben. Streams liegen atm wohl noch in einer Grauzone, downloads nicht.



kk ich werds mir merken^^


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Klingt entfernt nach "Mummies Alive"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau richtig  danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

ok ich hab nochmal was schweres, also es gab mal ne seria in der haben enten hockey gespielt (eishockey) und haben gegen so nen bösewicht gekämpft der immber roboter gebaut hat (nein nich WallE der ist süß die Roboter waren böse) und die hatten dann Waffen die Pucks (die Dinger mit denen man im Eishockey schießt) als Munition ich hoffe ihr kennt die noch XD


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs in den usa imer geschaut^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich hab nochmal was schweres, also es gab mal ne seria in der haben enten hockey gespielt (eishockey) und haben gegen so nen bösewicht gekämpft der immber roboter gebaut hat (nein nich WallE der ist süß die Roboter waren böse) und die hatten dann Waffen die Pucks (die Dinger mit denen man im Eishockey schießt) als Munition ich hoffe ihr kennt die noch XD


mighty ducks.

edit sagt: glaube klunker meinte dasselbe, aber sein link funzt nicht. hab das auch angezeigt bekommen, als ich son bild von denen hier renlinken wollte.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

jup mighty ducks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anaheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die mocht ich auch .. ich glaub ich war früher ziemlich ein tv kind .. kommt mir jedenfalls so vor .. kenn fast alle noch davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mighty ducks.
> 
> edit sagt: glaube klunker meinte dasselbe, aber sein link funzt nicht. hab das auch angezeigt bekommen, als ich son bild von denen hier renlinken wollte.


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-UdaBkWSuLM

danke habs gefunden^^


----------



## Urengroll (1. Oktober 2008)

Saber Riders sind ehh die besten..................^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

saber riders fand ich ehrlich gesagt schlecht ..
im vergleich zu mumies alive <-- waren da meine lieblinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

war das das mit den cyber pferden?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> war das das mit den cyber pferden?^^


läuft zZ auf SciFi kanal^^


----------



## Urengroll (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> war das das mit den cyber pferden?^^




Star Sheriffs oder aber Marschall Bravestar!


----------



## chopi (1. Oktober 2008)

Ok,ich hab jetzt auch noch was:
Tiere,die sich in verschiedenen Olympiadisziplinen gemessen haben. Ich glaube eine Schlange war der Komentator.
lg


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ok,ich hab jetzt auch noch was:
> Tiere,die sich in verschiedenen Olympiadisziplinen gemessen haben. Ich glaube eine Schlange war der Komentator.
> lg



olympiade der tiere glaub cih von walt disney

habs geliebt als kleiner^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

ich weiss was du meinst, aber ich hab immer weggeschaltet, weil ichs kacke fand :<
daher weiss ich auch den namen net mehr


----------



## Haxxler (1. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ok,ich hab jetzt auch noch was:
> Tiere,die sich in verschiedenen Olympiadisziplinen gemessen haben. Ich glaube eine Schlange war der Komentator.
> lg



Oh ja, das war auch immer genial. War das nicht sogar ne deutsche Produktion?


----------



## Flywa (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich such auch ne Sendung die ich immer gleich nach dem Kindergarten geschaut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es war irgendwas mit "transformers" also Tiere die sich in Maschinen verwandeln konnten mit nem Gorilla und noch paar anderen.
Wäre cool wenn das noch wer kennt. Gab glaub ich auch Action Figuren davon.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

transformers stimmt schon
da gabs
autobot transformers
auto - robo
und so transformers animals
tier - robo

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers
Beast Wars [Bearbeiten]

Nach dem mangelnden Erfolg der Generation 2-Serie trat Hasbro die Verantwortung für die Zukunft der Transformers an die Tochterfirma Kenner ab. Dort beschloss man, es mit einem neuartigen Konzept zu versuchen. Ausgangspunkt von Beast Wars: Transformers war, dass sich die Roboter nicht länger in erster Linie in Fahr- und Flugzeuge verwandeln ließen, sondern in Tiere. Aus Optimus Prime wurde &#8222;Optimus Primal&#8220;, die Autobots wurden zu den &#8222;Maximals&#8220; und die Decepticons zu den &#8222;Predacons&#8220;. Mainframe Entertainment (heute Rainmaker Animation) entwickelte eine computeranimierte Fernsehserie, während die Spielzeugfiguren nunmehr gemeinsam von Kenner und Takara entwickelt wurden. Die Serie kam 1996 auf den Markt und lief bis 1999, wobei Hasbro zahlreiche Spielzeugfiguren veröffentlichte, die nie in der Fernsehserie auftreten sollten. Von den Fans anfangs abgelehnt, sollten sich die Beast Wars in den USA nach den ebenfalls von Hasbro/Kenner produzierten Figuren zu Star Wars sowie Bandais Power Rangers zur dritterfolgreichsten Spielzeugserie in den USA entwickeln.[16] Der große Erfolg führte dazu, dass Hasbro schon bald wieder selbst die Kontrolle über die Transformers-Marke übernahm.

Auch in Europa, darunter auch in Deutschland, war zunächst Kenner für den Vertrieb der Beast Wars-Figuren zuständig, doch genau wie in den USA wurde dieser später von Hasbro übernommen. Bei der Gelegenheit wurde auch die Firma GiG, die bis dahin den Vertrieb in Italien übernommen hatte, durch die italienische Hasbro-Tochter abgelöst. Die europäischen Figuren waren weitestgehend mit dne US-Gegenstücken identisch, allerdings kamen hier zwei exklusiv in Europa erhältliche Varienten hinzu.[7][15]

In Japan begann Takara 1997 mit der Veröffentlichung der Beast Wars-Figuren, und auch die computeranimierte Fernsehserie wurde ins Japanische synchronisiert. Angesichts der geringen Episodenanzahl der US-Serie ließ Takara nach Ausstrahlung der ersten Staffel der Mainframe-Serie zwei eigene, klassisch animierte Zeichentrickserien mit den Titeln Beast Wars II: Chô Seimeitei Transformer und Beast Wars Neo produzieren. Bei den zugehörigen Spielzeugfiguren handelte es sich zum Teil um Figuren aus Hasbros Beast Wars-Reihe, die nicht in der Fernsehserie auftraten, ferner um zum Teil unveröffentlichte Figuren aus der Transformers: Generation 2-Serie sowie insbesondere im Fall von Beast Wars Neo auch um speziell für den japanischen Markt neu entwickelte Figuren. Den Abschluss der Beast Wars in Japan stellte Beast Wars Metals dar, eine synchronisierte Fassung der zweiten und dritten Staffel der US-Fernsehserie inklusive der dazugehörigen Spielzeugfiguren.[7][11]


----------



## Flywa (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja danke genau das mein ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

